# Fishing in Canada



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys. My dad and I were talking about maybe going on a walleye fishing trip to Canada. We were wondering if any of you guys have gone on a trip and where is the best and the cheapest spot to go. Let me know if you guys have any idea or if you have a website we can check out. Any info. would be awesome!

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

So much for finding any info from anyone...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Try this place. We went there for about 10 years in the 80's. Now we have a place at the NW Angle and fish the Ontario side of Lake of the Woods.

http://www.internetsportshow.com/search ... kecamp.htm


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

give more info.

Do you want to do a fly in fishing? Will you be hauling boats? Do you need to rent boats? Do you need a guide or outfitter service to show you around? etc. Do you want to go to Ontario or Manitoba?


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

molson lake lodge the owner is very nice and its really good fly-in fishing


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry I should have gave more info. First of all we are from Southern Minnesota. We want a fly in fishing trip. We will need to rent boats. We wouldn't need a guide because we could do it on our own. We just want an easy and fairly cheap trip.

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

http://rustymyers.com/

Rusty Myers is an excellent service, flying out of international falls (or at leas the canadian side of IF). Im not sure how it compares to other fly-in services on price, but this operation is top notch. Best fishing has been the outpost on Wabakimi Lake. The accomodations are excellent there as well.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

poodidly said:


> Hey guys. My dad and I were talking about maybe going on a walleye fishing trip to Canada. We were wondering if any of you guys have gone on a trip and where is the best and the cheapest spot to go. Let me know if you guys have any idea or if you have a website we can check out. Any info. would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks, Brandon


Brandon, look at Pasha Lake Cabins. No better place as far as I'm concerned. 100 walleye/person/day is possible. Also a lot of big fish up there. Prices are very good as well. http://www.pashalake.com/ Tell Chad that Wade and Paul sent ya. Hell treat you exceptionally well.

Check out my post from last summer. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=84700

Here are some fishing shows James Holst taped up there. 
http://www.idofishing.com/videos/vi...lleyes-amp-pike-on-the-jackfish-river-ontario
http://www.idofishing.com/videos/viewvid.php/Number/832973/ontario-splake-at-pasha-lake
http://www.idofishing.com/videos/viewvid.php/Number/836417/run-amp-gun-ontario-pike
http://www.idofishing.com/videos/viewvid.php/Number/973126/wilderness-walleyes-amp-trout

Sure hope this helps. Feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The places I have been is one is up in Pickle Lake Ontario. The outfitter is called pickle lake outposts. Great fishing you are the only people on the lake. You can catch over 100 walleyes a day per boat. It is incredible. But it is a 17 hour drive or so from Rochester MN. This place you are in a rustic cabin. I think most now have running water. But you are out there on your own. your own food, etc.

The other place I have used is out of Crane Lake MN. I can't remember the extact outfitters name. But it is not as far of a drive. Fishing is not as good. But same deal...only you are on lake. We did see other fisherman but they had to portage in or what ever.


----------

